# My new buck I picked up today.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, this is my new buck. Been searching for a blue eyed buck and I finally found one. I love his color. He is a handsome little man. Im excited that he will be old enough maybe to get some does bred for the fall. 
Sire: MilkMaid Ranch P Superman
Dam: Green River Acres Tinkerbell























Not the best pics but you can see him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations  Blue eyes can be so striking. 

After the snow all my girls blue eyes just pop


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...congrats...  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He is so sweet looking!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

The white cap on the top of his head is adorable, makes him look like he has some fancy hair-do...what a cutie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome little guy!! Congratulations :clap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you all very much. He is a sweetie, but was a bottle baby so a little needy. But he is a doll. Love them blue eyes he looks so handsome. Im just a little excited cant you tell. :leap: Now I just got to sell two bucks and then I will feel better. Does anyone know if you can sell bucks if you got kids comiing out of them. Are do I have to waite till kids are born to sell them. Thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, how old is he? He is cute as ever.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to tell how old he is. He was born in Oct. 2009 so he just turned four months old. Thanks for all the nice compliments.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes you can sell bucks when you have does due from them -- there is no issue with that


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition! New ones are so fun.


----------

